# Is this a worm



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

mom? It tastes kinda funny... 










but it sure is good! Mmm! 










Pretty bird!


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh how sweet is that.


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Very sweet! lol Thanks Kyles!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

aww, sooo cute


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks feathers!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Adorable photos!


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Solace!


----------



## Chester (Sep 2, 2009)

That last one is beyond cute.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

LOL cute!!!


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you Justin and Chester! I love the last one too. He looks so darn quizzical! lol


----------



## ezza_1989 (Sep 5, 2009)

The last photo is beautiful!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

That last pix is tops.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

... and when he's got the little cap off the end of the shoelace, he'll be only too happy to unravel it as well.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

what a cutie patootie


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Catherine said:


> ... and when he's got the little cap off the end of the shoelace, he'll be only too happy to unravel it as well.


I don't doubt that you're right about that! :lol:

Thanks everybody!


----------

